# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  طرف العين يوقف أجزاءً من المخ

## سعيد درويش

أكد فريق من الباحثين البريطانيين أن هناك أجزاء في المخ تتوقف عن العمل مؤقتاً حينما تطرف العين.

وقال الباحثون الذين ينتمون لجامعة لندن أن أجزاء من النظام البصري في المخ، تتوقف عن العمل بشكل جزئي كلما أغمض الإنسان عينيه، حتى لو استمر دخول الضوء إلى العين. 
وقد أجرى العلماء تجربة استعانوا خلالها بمجموعة من المتطوعين، بعد أن وضعوا فى أفواههم جهاز مصنع من الألياف البصرية، والذى صمم خصيصاً لدراسة آثار طرف العين على المخ.
وارتدى المتطوعون نظارات داكنة للوقاية،واستلقوا في جهاز لمسح المخ بالرنين المغناطيسي. 
وانتهى العلماء إلى أن العين تستقبل الضوء حتى وهي مغلقة، ثم تمكن العلماء من اختبار تأثير طرف العين على نشاط المخ، حيث وجدوا أن طرف العين يحد من نشاط المخ في النظام البصري، وأجزاء أخرى في جدار والفص الجبهي بالمخ، والتي تنشط حينما يستقبل المخ مثيراً بصرياً من العالم الخارجي. 
وتوضح دافينا بريستو من معهد الأمراض العصبية أن طرف العين أمر ضروري للاحتفاظ برطوبة العين.وأضافت أن أغلب الناس يطرفون أعينهم نحو 15 مرة في الدقيقة ويستمر إغلاق العين من 100 إلى 150 ملم/ ثانية مما يعني تسعة أيام سنوياً. 


__________________

----------


## توأم الفرح

يعطيك ربي العافية سعيدوووو على المعلومات المهمة ..

دمت بود وسلام ..

اختك

توم

----------


## سعيد درويش

تسلمي عزيزتي توأم على طلتك البهية

----------


## محمد درويش

تسلم أخي سعيد درويش على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## سعيد درويش

مشكور يا صديقي العزيز محمد درويش

----------

